

What the recent neandertal genome sequencing means to us - roqetman
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/neandertals/neandertal_dna/neandertals-live-genome-sequencing-2010.html

======
bediger
Can someone explain all the fuss? We know that horses and donkeys can
interbreed (mules), mules are pretty stable animals with no weird-beard health
problems. I believe that horses and zebras can interbreed.

Probably a lot of other examples exist. "Species" seems like it's a lot more
porous than elementary school biology would lead us to believe.

~~~
roqetman
I think it's basically that prior to this finding, the general though was that
humans wiped out the neandertals by being better hunters etc. but it now looks
more like humans may have absorbed them into the gene pool.

------
jimfl
As entrepreneurs?

